# Want some l,t,p,o with that burger?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

For the first time today I saw a menu where the burger description was something like:

*Bacon Burger* (1/3lbs angus beef, cheddar, bacon, l,t,p,o)

I had never seen that before and while I didn't have to think too long to understand "l, t", it took me a few more seconds to guess what "p, o" meant.

Just wondering: is that a pretty standard description, or was the restaurant just assuming everyone would know what those initials mean?


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm a burger fan and the meaning of the letters popped right out, BUT I would think some people would ask what it means.  It would not be a good description of the toppings IMHO.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Does it stand for lettuce, tomato, pickles and onion <_<.

I eat burgers, kinda standard topping i assume, but it took me 5 seconds to figure it out.

At a restaurant i would confirm what those letters meant, the waiter would most likley respond in a snarky manner, thinking im an idiot for confirming something that seems obvious and would lose his tip... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

I don´t think it´s smart to have that on a menu. It would save time, and be more simple just listing the full names of things.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

How about some FF with that? lol I had to think about the _Pi_ckle for a bit.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

In the restaurant and catering business, at least at places I've worked, we use that designation quite a bit, but it was always back-of-house talk, not something that was put on a menu.  Mostly used it in catering where LTPO referred to a platter of those condiments placed on a sandwich buffet, as in, "Hey Joe, the buffet is getting hit hard, send out another tray of meat and an LTPO!"


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Pete said:


> In the restaurant and catering business, at least at places I've worked, we use that designation quite a bit, but it was always back-of-house talk, not something that was put on a menu. Mostly used it in catering where LTPO referred to a platter of those condiments placed on a sandwich buffet, as in, "Hey Joe, the buffet is getting hit hard, send out another tray of meat and an LTPO!"


Ah cool I didn't realize it came from the back of house lingo.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Was actually used at the McDonalds I worked at back in the early 80's, same thing back in the kitchen.


----------

